# Herbaceous Nitrogen Cycle



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm not sure where to post this question:

Does anyone know if decaying plant matter will also aid the start up of the nitrogen cycle like fish food does?


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I know protein gives off ammonia which starts the nitrogen cycle, so does poo in soil tanks. I know plants break down into nitrogen, but am not sure which form of nitrogen it breaks into. In doubt throw a dead fish or snail in there to start cycle, or a piece of one if tank is small.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Fish food it is, then. I will sprinkle some in tomorrow, and start dosing bacteria. I'll start testing in a couple of days.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

You can also use pure ammonia, they used to make ammonia cleaners that were diluted forms of ammonia without any surfactants or anything that could hurt things but I guess you would have to read the labels to see. I think they also make cycle starter solutions that are nothing more than ammonia and water but sold in fish stores at higher prices per ounce than the generic cleaner.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah, I've read about that too. If I happen to go to the store today, I'll check it out. For now, I'll start with what I have. A bottle of bacteria, and some fish food.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I think most people who are experienced with planted tanks don't bother with cycling in the traditional sense. Do you have many plants to begin with?


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

I do not have a lot of plants yet. I am not greatly experienced. The purpose for which I'm trying to boost the nitrogen cycle isn't for the plants. I want to get a fish, sooner rather than later.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

You can get a fish sooner if you have more plants to suck up the ammonia and nitrites, the bacteria will still grow and convert everything to nitrates which the plants will use as well. I am not sure how they are able to keep the bacteria alive in the bottle though or for how long. You should get bacteria from the plants and air anyways.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

I will only do fishless cycling. I don't mind waiting a week, or two to get a fish. But it won't take that long when you keep up on following instructions, and tips on using bottled bacteria.

I have no idea how long they would survive. I question that myself. However last time I used it, my nitrogen cycle ended up with zero ammonia, zero nitrites, and minimal nitrates in less than a week. I will do the same this time.

Also, if it really came down to choosing one or the other, I'd choose a fishless planted aquarium over a fish only tank.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't have any fishies yet in a soil tank, it is cycling slowly. I still have a trace of ammonia from the soil, nitrites, and a few nitrates. If I had more plants they would probably soak up the excess the bacteria isn't handling yet. I am going to add malaysian trumpet snails to help aerate the soil once the nitrogen levels stabilize. I completely agree with you about having a fishless cycle over a fish in one.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah, last time I was starting up my aquarium, I showed the planted, and fishless tank to my mother. The next day she drops buy with two baggies of fishies; neon and glowlight tetras.

I just smiled, noded, and accepted the fishies. Then I ran to my lfs, and bought Seachem's bacteria product. I can't remember the name. It was a rush to cycle them, so they wouldn't start floating belly up in the bags, lol.

She knows I started another tank, again. I've explained that this could take weeks to get ready for fish. I hope she doesn't show up with more bags, this time around.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd run to walmart (or whatever cheap buy everything store) and get one of those clear plastic bins to use as quarantine/emergency fish delivery tank or a cheap 10g if you can find them cheap. It also helps if your fishies get sick or for a place to stick em for observation before introducing them to a healthy tank.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

I thought about it. My local walmart has a 10g for $10 and change. But I KNOW that if I get it, I WILL set it up as a 2nd tank, and not as a quarantine. So for now, i have a bucket, and a couple of small containers that are all dedicated for aquarium use.

For emergencies, neither plants, nor fish need anything pretty.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I agree, a bucket or other container works well without being pretty enough that you don;t want to take it down.


----------

